# feeding babies



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi, I have 6 babies that just turned 2 weeks. They are pretty active and exploring the cage. I know Ruby will want to start weaning them off but I'm not really sure how to go about introducing food to the cage for them? I'm guessing this is something I would need to supervise so they don't cover themselves in food. Any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You do not need to do anything special actually for the babies. Mom should have her normal food dish in the cage, I'd make sure it is not too high so the babies can get to it. Same with the water bottle. 

They will naturally start trying foods and drinking all on their own. Just watching mom really and being curious. 

They can have the normal food you give her. What food do u feed mom?

Mom will naturally wean them at the same time they just start munching on foods. Usually at 2 weeks they start showing some interest in food, at 3 weeks they are eating foods and at 4 weeks they are weaned, give or take it is alittle different for every litter.

My litter is alittle over 2 weeks old right now and they are all very interested in food though not quite yet understanding what to do with it lol. I had one baby steal a huge piece of lettuce and just carry it around the cage so proud of himself for having grabbed it! But all of the babies go into the food dish and are taking nibbles of food now but not yet quite actually eating much. 

You can start now, every litter is different some don't show as much interest until 3 weeks. But give mom good yummy healthy fresh foods. I like the spring mix of lettuces and just a variety. It is good to introduce lots of healthy foods so they aren't picky. 

But they are all fine and will do well on their own!


----------



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi, I feed Ruby the Oxbow rat food as her main food. Then I offer her romaine, scrambled eggs, fresh fruit etc. She always has something fresh to eat. I had read about watering down the dry food for the babies to start eating but I think that would make quite a mess. I'll just continue feeding as I have done and like you said the babies will figure it out. Thanks!!!


----------

